# Painting Harlequin Tips



## TvishBobpants (Jul 16, 2008)

I need tips and ideas to paint my Harlequins and also some tips on what units I should buy to start my army out


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

to start with eldar get a unit of dire avengers even 2 wouldn't be a bad idea and put one in a wave serpent. the harlequins... hm... unless you are very good with fine detail i wouldn't compare them to the eavy metal team... even though i've never painted them look up clowns the joker from batman might help and bright colours and what ones do and don't go together. if you can't do dimonds on such a small scale even a few stripes will make the model look better.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Checkers, stripes, and ridiculous colours! like purple, green. red, white and orange. anything ridiculous. 


> the joker from batman might help


Very astute observation. the joker is very clown like, so he is a good resource


----------



## psychomidget99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Well I find it easier (and possibly more reqarding) if you DON'T GO FOR THE CHECKER PATTERNS UNLESS YOUR PRETTY MUCH A PRO. Instead, I'd just base coat part of the model in one colour and paint stripers over it. Or base coat it another colopur and paint wreath ish designs over the stocking like on WD 328's cover.

Good luck and may your dice roll 6's to wound. Not to hit 

Cheers


----------



## Pariah (Jul 3, 2008)

It can also depend on the style you want to go for. Do not forget that the inspiration for the Harlequin comes from the Commedia dell'arte, which arose during the 16th Century.

Back then the characters would have been seen as gaudy and almost baroque in dress. 

Personally I do away with the designs that GW think the Harlequins should be, and I paint them in bright colours. Also to increase the effect of a diamond pattern, I only use it on one model. The others are a random choice of colours that can clash.

The best way to think about it is, if looking at the models make your eyes hurt, what would it do to their enemies?


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Painting Harlequins can be a real pain or a real pleasure, GW have done plenty of guides on how to paint the checks and i find the way they do it to be the easiest way. But with a lot of people are doing it that way now, why not look at the older Harlequins paint jobs as they was less fancy but still striking and also bright. 

Good luck with them.


----------



## Hakkahakka (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm about to start painting my Harlequins and I love Pariahs tip on making them clash... was about to make some matching Harlies but now I'm not so sure...

Your army just depends on who you normally play with...

There's nothing wrong with vanilla guardians (weapons platforms are great) but storm guardians are usually a meat shield. Just give them Warlocks and they'll work out. 

Banshees never fail against heavies / space marines, Scorpions are good against weak light infantry (orks or nids).

Wraith Guard strike terror into the hearts of every foe (even though they are slow!). 

Warlocks / Farseers are great too. Autarchs are customizable but not so reliable... I love Avatars.

-Hakka


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Another inspiration you can look at is the Landschenct mercs for 16 Century Germany/Austria. They have bright colors that often clash. The reason for this was when they were originally hired they never got paid so they started looting bodies of their fineries and just sewed them together making outlandish costumes. They were also the originators of the puff and slash fashion. Good luck. When you get them painted post some pics. I always have like the Harliquine models. I want to paint a bunch up some like the Harliquine from Batman.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Landsknechts,they are basicly the template for the empire army in fantasy


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Landsknechts,they are basicly the template for the empire army in fantasy


I know B&K I dispise the Empire no matter the forum. But I love their uniforms. I wanted to start an Empire army just for that. I could really make them bad on the eyes. I played a landskecht at the Texas Renaissance Festival when they had a German court. Boy that was a lot of fun having people hear my colors before seeing them.:victory:


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm probably suggest leaving the harlequin painting till later on. Most of the good schemes I have seen on them are rather tricky and if you haven't really painted anything you might just goop em up. Also as they are a more specialist unit you are likely better off starting with some other units. I know here GWs have gotten lax enough that you don't need your models painted before you play anymore. It used to be that you had to have your models painted and based and everything before you could go in and play with them but lately I have had the guys at my GW basically begging me to bring in my tank horde even if most of the tanks are not even base coated.


----------

